# Alternative to bully sticks?



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi! My dog loves the braided bully sticks but I'm trying to avoid them for the time being because I'm afraid it might be contributing to his chin rash. Is there a safe, all natural chew I can consider? I see Hartz offers theAll Natural Pig Skin Braid Chew for Dogs. Are pig eared treats considered safe for dogs and easy to digest? My pup has a sensitive tummy....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Pig ears are pretty high in fat. They used to give Jackson runny stools sometimes, and he doesn't even have a sensitive stomach... so we just stick to regular 12" bully sticks now. But, another thing he LOVES are Himalayan Chews. They are a bit more pricey, but they last us a long time. I buy my 16lb the medium size and it lasts us almost a month, but he's not an aggressive chewer. If he were, it'd probably still last us 2-3 weeks tho.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Personally, I won't put anything from Hartz in or on my dogs.

Lot's of folks here use deer antlers.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

RonE said:


> Personally, I won't put anything from Hartz in or on my dogs.
> 
> Lot's of folks here use deer antlers.


Very true! I didn't even realize the OP mentioned the brand Hartz. I agree; wouldn't go there.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

Problem with raw hide and pig ears, is that you need to supervise your dog when they're at it. Because a sharp piece might chip out and you don't want them swallowing it.

Greenies are good chew treats too, even though it is pretty much just vegetable protein. Not so splendid when you look at the ingredients' list.

Ziwipeak and Merrick has an assorted lineup of chew treats too. They should be pretty good.

If your dog is big in size, you can consider raw bone and marrow. You can either get them at the supermarket, butcher, or you can consider those frozen ones by Nature's Variety (pretty expensive though).


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

My girls are happily chomping down on pork ribs right now and both are pretty good chewers and the bones last foooorrreeevvveeerrrr. Also, you might see if you can find cow ears, they're not as fattening and not nearly as greasy as pig ears. Melodie has a pretty sensitive tummy but does fine w/ cow ears.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just bought each of my girls a pigs ear, hoping to find something a little less expensive than bully sticks...both had explosive poop  never again will I buy them. I am going to try some deer antlers soon, as soon as I can find some (I dont order online)


I actually have 3 sets of antlers in my house, two older and white and one brown...the deer drop them in my yard all the time. What exactly am I looking for...when giving my dogs antlers???


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

what about antlers?


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the posts! Since my Bullie has a history of runny poops I certainly don't want to make the situation worse. So I'll steer clear of pig ears....!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Can you just give antlers straight from the deer? (well no deer attached LOL)

My son will not part with his though, he informed me today I have to go find more...he likes to stand on the deck and bang them together because he was told thats how you call deer


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

take a raw sweet potato
peel it
freeze it
give it to doggy for a teething/chew treat. 1 medium sweet potato lasts a 40-50lb dog approximately 3 hours
fab


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Enhasa said:


> Problem with raw hide and pig ears, is that you need to supervise your dog when they're at it. Because a sharp piece might chip out and you don't want them swallowing it.
> 
> *Greenies are good chew treats too*, even though it is pretty much just vegetable protein. Not so splendid when you look at the ingredients' list.
> 
> ...


Ugh totally NOT. Greenies are a hazard to any dog that eats them. One nearly killed my Dane. He bit off and swallowed a 3 inch piece evenwhile being supervised with it. NEVER EVER trust greenies or any other chew that looks like smooth compressed flakes. Too hazardous. 

I second the nomination for antlers tho but I think it is unlikely that the bully stick is causing or adding to your dogs chin acne. Have you talked to your vet about puppy strangles (as I know he is still relatively young) or puppy impetigo? Generally when you see chin rashes it can be related back to one of those 2 things or an allergic reaction to his food or water chemicals.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

misty073 said:


> Can you just give antlers straight from the deer? (well no deer attached LOL)
> 
> My son will not part with his though, he informed me today I have to go find more...he likes to stand on the deck and bang them together because he was told thats how you call deer



We found an antler that was shed by a deer in the woods and it has been our pups favorite chewie since. Not sure it gets any more natural than that!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Indy said:


> We found an antler that was shed by a deer in the woods and it has been our pups favorite chewie since. Not sure it gets any more natural than that!


I went looking for some the other day LOL with no luck...I have two sitting on my mantle and my son wont let me have them...I even tried to buy them from him (he is 5) with no luck ...we are going camping this weekend so hopefully I will find some .


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm going to try the raw sweet potato...great idea! We have a vet appt on Friday so I will ask about the puppy impetigo. 

As for cow ears, Dog treat warehouse sells cow ears. I doubt that Tuffy will go for the white kind but would probably dig the basted kind, which are apparently all natural and odorless. Should I give those a shot? I've pasted URL below in case anyone is interested!

http://dogtreatwarehouse.com/cowears.html


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

My dog won't touch bully sticks or pig's ears. I didn't know antlers were a good option! My dad's dogs find them and chew on them all the time... uh, sometimes with the deer attached. Maybe I can get some. That's IF she'll chew on them. She prefers things like pacifiers and sippy cups.


----------

